# New Colnago Model... C59 disc... annnnd GO!



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

so Colnago just anounced a disc brake equipped C59... called, the "C59 Disc"

thoughts?

https://www.colnago.com/​c59-disc/


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Vurrrry Naaaaas!!
.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't care for it...the Prestige disc tho...
Prestige Disc | Colnago


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

oh dayum!! didn't know about the 'cross prestige!!

hot diggity... I need to hurry up and finish school so I can get one of those!!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

More importantly.......what hydro set up is that?????? Forumula calipers rebranded with Colnago labels, but what shifters? And they're electric. 

Does Formula/Colnago have an Electric shifter with hydro brakes??????????


----------



## colnago italy (Feb 12, 2010)

you can see the bike at the Sea Otter next month...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

88 rex said:


> More importantly.......what hydro set up is that?????? Forumula calipers rebranded with Colnago labels, but what shifters? And they're electric.
> 
> Does Formula/Colnago have an Electric shifter with hydro brakes??????????


It looks like they worked in conjunction with Formula to develop some new hoods...With electronic shifting there are no "Real" internals for shifting so they can gut the hoods and install a reservoir hidden in the shifter to look like normal hoods. Then integrated the electronics into a shift paddle in similar fashion to normal Campy shifters/hoods.

The bike looks sweet though...I'm looking forward to seeing more disc road bikes come out in the future.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm a Bianchi guy - but that's a nice looking bike! Colnago is cutting edge here.

In two years, I expect each high-end company will have at least one disc-brake equipped road model on thier roster.

Interesting to see the reviews when they come out.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Road discs make sense to me -

good 

It will allow for lighter rims since the brake track is gone
risk of melting or uneven brake surface eliminated
will allow wider range of tire sizes to fit since there is no caliper in the way (assuming they clear the frame)

bad

new frame, fork, & hubs required. Radial lacing of front wheel no longer an option
I'm not into aero stuff but guessing discs will have more drag
probably make your bike a tad heavier overall if you are a weight weenie


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I dig it. 

For a company that has been accused in the past of shunning technological innovations, I am really happy to see one of the major players embracing discs AND marketing it as a race bike.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

thechriswebb said:


> I dig it.
> 
> For a company that has been accused in the past of shunning technological innovations, I am really happy to see one of the major players embracing discs AND marketing it as a race bike.


Agreed!! It seems that many companies are just kinda dipping the toes in the water with "touring" bikes or CX bikes, but this is a RACE bike. I mean Colnago just went "all the way." I'm impressed. 

I still think the big ticket issue here is that new hydro set-up with electric shifting.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

farva said:


> It will allow for lighter rims since the brake track is gone


No it won't, according to Shimano. Rims (even with brake tracks) are already thin enough, making them any thinner (and presumably lighter) is not necessarily a good thing.
(there's a thread on this in the Component forum where a guy talked about disc failure).


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> No it won't, according to Shimano. Rims (even with brake tracks) are already thin enough, making them any thinner (and presumably lighter) is not necessarily a good thing.
> (there's a thread on this in the Component forum where a guy talked about disc failure).


Funny...the same was said about MTB rims back in the day.

However, I remember a very light MTB rim being just a bit over 400 grams...now they are stronger than those rims were and down around 300 grams. Somehow all the arguments about them not getting much lighter through disc usage were wrong....Hmmmm, I wonder how that could be :idea:


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Funny...the same was said about MTB rims back in the day.
> 
> However, I remember a very light MTB rim being just a bit over 400 grams...now they are stronger than those rims were and down around 300 grams. Somehow all the arguments about them not getting much lighter through disc usage were wrong....Hmmmm, I wonder how that could be :idea:


if back in the day is 1990, then yes rims were heavy back then. But mtb rims were over built to begin with and so they had a lot of room to be optimized. Road rims had a lot more time to be optimized so you are not going to get the same return as mtb rims.

And 300 gram mtb rims? Seriously do owner of such rims ride anything other than flat fireroad or maybe just 1 race? I already dented 2 DT Swiss XR 4.2D rims in 1.5 years doing just what I considered AM trails, and I'm not even a heavy weight guy. What kind of trails do guys riding 300g rims ride???


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> if back in the day is 1990, then yes rims were heavy back then. But mtb rims were over built to begin with and so they had a lot of room to be optimized. Road rims had a lot more time to be optimized so you are not going to get the same return as mtb rims.
> 
> And 300 gram mtb rims? Seriously do owner of such rims ride anything other than flat fireroad or maybe just 1 race? I already dented 2 DT Swiss XR 4.2D rims in 1.5 years doing just what I considered AM trails, and I'm not even a heavy weight guy. What kind of trails do guys riding 300g rims ride???


Back in the day would be late 1990's, early 2000's.

As for 300'ish gram rims. Enve Composites lists their 29'er XC rim at 385 grams, and thier 26" rim at 350 grams...both for clinchers. Their tubular versions are 280 grams and 260 grams respectively. 

These are coming for a well respected wheel/rim manufacturer.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Wookiebiker said:


> Back in the day would be late 1990's, early 2000's.
> 
> As for 300'ish gram rims. Enve Composites lists their 29'er XC rim at 385 grams, and thier 26" rim at 350 grams...both for clinchers. Their tubular versions are 280 grams and 260 grams respectively.
> 
> These are coming for a well respected wheel/rim manufacturer.


And the Enve composite wheelset that is downhill worthy (something that I would probably get if I were interested in composite, wouldn't touch the weightweenie XC carbon rims) are $3000 a set. Let me go pluck some franklins from my money tree so I can pimp out my mtb rig.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> And the Enve composite wheelset that is downhill worthy (something that I would probably get if I were interested in composite, wouldn't touch the weightweenie XC carbon rims) are $3000 a set. Let me go pluck some franklins from my money tree so I can pimp out my mtb rig.


I never said they were cheap...just light. Though roadies generally don't have a hard time plucking down 3K on a set of wheels. How many sets of Zipps do you see out there, especially at races?

Also, there is a difference between XC and downhill rims...always has been. A road rim will not suffer nearly the abuse a Downhill rim will, nor will it even suffer the abuse an XC rim will see.

So...seeing lighter rims from discs on bikes is a reality...though it won't be huge, but saving 50 grams or so per rim is very possible. That will offset some of the weight of the discs and remove it from an important part of the bike (the outer part of the rim where rotating weight makes a big difference).


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Ah! I have been waiting for this for a while now. 

This should spur more companies into throwing in to redesign the road disc brake and innovate beyond the BB7. 

I have both BB7 and Shimano BR 505R. Good, but could be better for road.

My last bike was a CX frame with discs that i used for road riding. The drawback was that it was a CX frame and not optimal for the road. The C-59 Disc fixes that.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

One significant issue will be that the fork ends/dropout will have to be reinforced to control the torque generated by the discs. If not, an attempt to use the brake when the rider is not completely upright and the wheel pointed strait will create torque steer in effect, which would be very bad. Colnago's description does say that this has been addressed, but the result will be a very stiff fork.
On a typical road bike fork, unlike an MTB, there is some compliance by design to create some degree of deflection and ride compliance.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

It is a good thing marketing is all about "stiffness" these days.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Dajianshan said:


> It is a good thing marketing is all about "stiffness" these days.


I noticed stiffness as a result of this marketing.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Zing!


----------



## tiflow_21 (Nov 21, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> No it won't, according to Shimano. Rims (even with brake tracks) are already thin enough, making them any thinner (and presumably lighter) is not necessarily a good thing.
> (there's a thread on this in the Component forum where a guy talked about disc failure).


It sounds like you've been reading these articles/threads with a certain point of view already established.

The point is they won't need the brake track anymore, removing the no longer necessary reinforced flat spot (all the way around the rim on both sides). This allows that extra material to be used where it actually makes the rim more structurally sound. Look at what stans has done with lightweight alumninum mountain bike rims. The stans mtb rims are lighter than a good percentage of road rims, and they take a LOT more abuse. I have been very impressed with how well stans' ~380 gram crest (29") and ~410 gram 355 rims have held up to the demands of cross country mtb racing.

The disc failure you bring up was likely due to the very thin rotors, in addition to setup issues which I believe he explained as well. Technique has something to do with failure as well... it's well known that dragging your brakes constantly is not a good practice.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw this thing in person. It is really nice. The rep said the weight of he disc set-up was actually "lighter" than conventional rim brakes. I have no numbers, but that is coming from the brake rep. I'll post pics when I get home. 

From the looks of things in Taipei... discs are the thing.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yah, but is it 100% Italian? That seems to be what is important to a bunch of Colnago fans. And where are the lugs? It has to have lugs to be a "real Colnago", right? If no lugs, it is probably made in China or somewhere....

Just kidding you....that is one clean looking bike, for sure.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Yah, but is it 100% Italian? That seems to be what is important to a bunch of Colnago fans. And where are the lugs? It has to have lugs to be a "real Colnago", right? If no lugs, it is probably made in China or somewhere....
> 
> Just kidding you....that is one clean looking bike, for sure.


 Sorry, I went back and looked again...Lugs? Check!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Colnago can produce prototypes or even production bikes like this with less cost/time involved is thanks to the lug construction.

see, for that bike for example, they only have to engineer a disk specific fork, and the rear triangle (or even half the rear triangle), the rest is just stock C59 tubes and lugs right ?


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*when*

While I think the move toward the disc brake is probably inevitable (nad probably a great idea). These guys and gals still need UCI approval. My current thinking is that these bikes will be available in about 5 years on the main line. 
I know that Volagi has a brought a bike to market with a disc brake already, but not in abundance yet.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

This is a shot across the bow of the UCI and other big manufacturers. If Colnago is leading the pack, you know the pack is way, way behind where it should be.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

colna Go as usual.........80 and still ahead of the pack!! Weight penalty, aero penalty? take off all the crap on the frame ie bottles, cages, tool bag tire or tube bag pump and god knows what, stick it in a camelback and you have a light frame: presto!! and the weight on your back isn't half the punishement it is on your bike IMHE & the frame is MUCH more aero!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Frenchy are you now LondonNago or not yet ?


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Hey Frenchy are you now LondonNago or not yet ?


Liverpool, Birmingham, Manchester, London Nago but still FrenchNago for my bike riding (can't beat it!! eheh) in fact the Paris Nice started on one of our local hills (17 tournants)

I can't bring myself to ride in UK too many highways, crappy drivers and traffic....


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

And they drive on the wrong side of the road too!


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> And they drive on the wrong side of the road too!


 but thats not the worst: the worst is they use their blinkers at the VERY LAST moment: that is downright murder!!!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

looks good to me, provided they bring out some better colours!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

I have never been a resin frame fan until now! Wondering what will a frameset of C59 Disc run?


----------

